# Ahhhhh I am going nuts!



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

So I am in the process of buying a CSW...Man, it could not get here any sooner!!! My comfort wheel is pure h*ll!!!! It wakes me up at least twice a night and my boyfriend also can't sleep. We feel so terrible taking it out of Bobo's cage, but we have him in the bathroom with the door closed and it still soooooo noisy. It never used to be THAT bad...I'm not sure what's going on with it, but lemme tell ya, i sure will be happy to get a good night's sleep when it comes in!!! ahhhhhhhhhh!!!    ahhhhhhH!!!!! ...ugh


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Been there...done that. :roll: 

There are a couple things you can try in the meantime: put a scrunchie or thick pony tail elastic (the fabric kind) between the wheel & the stand. This sometimes tightens everything up enough to stop some of the clattering. I used a strip of fleece about 4" long and woundit around and tied it a couple times. 

And...if possible, you can zip-tie the stand to the cage to cut down on the rattling. If you can't, try putting sponge tape along the bottom of the base to absorb some of the motion/sound. We had an old sleeping pad (for when you're camping) and cut it up and put the noisy little base between two layers.

Hang in there!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Unfortunately the problem isn't the stand. In fact, we took off the stand to attach the wheel to the cage directly....it's screeching from the middle ...we even tried oiling it up with some vegetable oil to add some lubrication to the center...but no such luck  ...Ordering Bobo a CSW TODAY! lol. Can't wait to get it. ughhhh


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, I feel you! My comfort wheel makes even MORE noise (if such a thing were possible) when it's on the stand. Attached to the cage, it only makes an ungodly rattling that is audible in my room with the door closed, a good 10 feet away from Liam's cage. Obviously the noise doesn't bother HIM because he still wheels like a madman! :lol: 

Enjoy your new CSW when it arrives - getting one for Liam is definitely on my to-do-eventually list... maybe when my tax refund comes in... :roll:


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I sure can't wait! I ordered it yesterday so it should be in within a week or so. I find it doesn't matter whether or now it's on the stand...it's something with the middle that is just loud. and the fact that it rattles obviously but it's not rattling AND squeaking...ughh...Still doesn't stop Bobo either ...he goes to town on it every night lol.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

well, let's look at the bright side.. at least you know that your hedgie is healthy and fit since he runs that much


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

alex_le_renar said:


> well, let's look at the bright side.. at least you know that your hedgie is healthy and fit since he runs that much


Haha true. I just can't wait till he can wheel in silence!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

you'll love the Carolina wheel. My daughter has Pearl's cage in her room and all she hears is the little pitter patter of the feet--NO WHEEL.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

That's awesome! I am super excited! When we get the wheel we are upgrading Bobo's cage with those connectible shelf things (C&C? I think???)...we're giving him a loft, switching from the yesterday's news bedding to liners and getting him a pimped out new home with a QUIET wheel  So excited to spoil the little bugger. <3


----------

